# My R34



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys, took these pics over the weekend, never got up to posting pics of my GTR after i picked it up, once more kudos to miguel for sourcing a top motor...
Hope you all like ciao


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very nice 

lots of nice touches there, like the HKS strut brace, old-skool grill badge, LMGT4's and that number plate. 

looks mint.:clap: :bowdown1: 

Steve


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

As i've said Suhail, many a time, car looks awesome man!

Like Steve has said, nice touches all round on a already sweet car. 

Keep it up, and speak soon

Edited to say, glad you finally got your act together and sorted out some pics!!!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, Virdee, i'm trying to keep up mate !!
MadSteve, your R33 is stunning too 

Ciao 

suhail


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great your car . . . classic style is the best!:clap: 
How many GTRs are running over there?


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

NICE


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Looks great your car . . . classic style is the best!:clap:
> How many GTRs are running over there?



Thanx gtrlux , it is the only GTR in the country and one of only 7 R34 in the entire southern African region, the ones that are in the region are all top spec though, nothing below the 500bhp mark except mine :bawling:


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

whoa ! nice GTR ! .congratulations quite a piece you got !

love the combination BaySide Blue Vspec + Silver LMGT4s . 

:bow:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

z3gga said:


> Thanx gtrlux , it is the only GTR in the country and one of only 7 R34 in the entire southern African region, the ones that are in the region are all top spec though, nothing below the 500bhp mark except mine :bawling:


Don't be sad for what you have . . .or I am coming down to you and take it with me back home  :clap:


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Don't be sad for what you have . . .or I am coming down to you and take it with me back home  :clap:



:chairshot try it haha , i love the car to bits, will be having some upgrades done as soon as funds allow :squintdan


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Very nice and tidy!

Unlike mine (Virdee you reading this)!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow your 34 is very nice


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Oi!!!! 

Was you not listening last time i spoke to you!!! 

Plus he doesn't have the poxy Nismo vent!!!


----------



## smithy7861 (Oct 16, 2005)

awsome car mate


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice to finally see your ride. Very clean car....and some nice touches there already


----------



## riggsy (Jul 24, 2006)

lovely motor matey, realy like the colour!!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

stunning machine mate


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Super clean R34. Great combination of pieces - top effort!

Cya O!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Dino Virdee and Gio those are quite some compliments coming from you guys !! You all have stunning 34's !! 

Everybody else thanx for the comments guys much appreciated 

Dino sorry for not having been in touch after receiving the parts, things have just been crazy here ... 

Ciao,

suhail


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Love the tail lights


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

oops - missed this.
That's  Suhail


----------

